

The Netherlands went offline for a bit - janvdberg
http://piks.nl/upload/upload/20150513%20amsix.png

======
janvdberg
Ams-IX (one of the larger IX-s) had a large outage, causing an effect on
almost all internet traffic in the country. More: [https://ams-
ix.net/](https://ams-ix.net/)

------
ITWarrior
I actually noticed it, I was at the erasmus university and the wifi there just
ground to a halt. Then I switched to 4G but that wasn't much better. I thought
it was very strange but this explains it.

------
gnu8
Just long enough to unplug fibers, install passive taps, and reconnect.

